# do MCA degree from Indian University accepted by ACS ?



## rasheeed17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Expats,


I have done my MCA (Master of Computer Applications) from JNT University, Hyderabad, India.

Do ACS accepts MCA as Master Degree ? 
As per ACS is MCA considered as 'ICT Major' and 'closely related to the nominated occupation' as software engineer/Developer or Analyst?


Any one in this forum who have done MCA cleared ACS assessment ? please suggest.




About MCA: 

The Master of Computer Applications (MCA) is a Postgraduate degree in computer application Streams awarded in India. MCA is a three year (6 semester) course. The MCA programme is planned to have 5 or more theory subject plus two laboratories each semester. There are two projects in the course One Major and one mini.



Thanks,
Rasheed


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rasheeed17 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> I have done my MCA (Master of Computer Applications) from JNT University, Hyderabad, India.
> ...


Yes, ACS does accept MCA as a ICT degree and you would get 15 points on the DIAC points system for educational qualification. Go ahead and assess your skills. Good luck.


----------



## rasheeed17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Hi Gopal,
Thanks for your reply
I have done BSc (Chemistry, Biotech,Zoology) then MCA. Will this cause ACS to consider my MCA as NOT a ICT degree?


----------



## prgopala (Jun 18, 2012)

rasheeed17 said:


> Hi Gopal,
> Thanks for your reply
> I have done BSc (Chemistry, Biotech,Zoology) then MCA. Will this cause ACS to consider my MCA as NOT a ICT degree?


Nope. MCA is an ICT degree. Don't worry mate. Just go ahead and apply


----------



## rasheeed17 (Jul 21, 2012)

Thanks Gopal,

I will start preparing Documentation required for ACS assessment.


- Can some one advice me list of document required for Qualification & education assessment.

Also advice whether ACS assessment required for all the certificates (ie, 10th , 12th, BSc & MCA) or only Highest(MCA) is sufficient?


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

prgopala said:


> Nope. MCA is an ICT degree. Don't worry mate. Just go ahead and apply


Hi'

I wish to apply for ACS but I have a doubt. Can somebody help me. 

I have done BCA in 2003 but that is from an autonomous institute in Gurgaon. This institute is not affiliated to any university but they are authorized by Delhi Government to conduct different courses like BBA, BCA etc.

My query is that is ACS going to approve my qualification. I have IT experience of more than 7 years.

Please help.


----------



## srikanth_m (Oct 25, 2013)

Rahul2802 said:


> Hi'
> 
> I wish to apply for ACS but I have a doubt. Can somebody help me.
> 
> ...



Well, in order to give a degree, an institute needs to be affiliated to any university otherwise, they can't grant degrees.

Also, note that BCA is recognized as an ICT degree.


----------



## alwaysonnet (May 1, 2013)

rasheeed17 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> 
> I have done my MCA (Master of Computer Applications) from JNT University, Hyderabad, India.
> ...


Rasheed,

Please go ahead and prepare docs for ACS assessment. ACS does accept MCA. I did my MCA in 2003 from andhra university and got +ve assessment. MCA is ICT major. 

Before you select the code (s/w engineer, developer programmer etc) , make sure to cross-check the subjects in MCA and subjects taken into consideration in ANZSCO doc. pickup the code which matches closely with all the listed subjects.

If you need any help, pm me.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

srikanth_m said:


> Well, in order to give a degree, an institute needs to be affiliated to any university otherwise, they can't grant degrees.
> 
> Also, note that BCA is recognized as an ICT degree.


I understand that degrees are granted by universities only. But my query is whether ACS is going to give positive assessment to me as my BCA is not from any recognized university but from an autonomous institute which is authorized by Delhi Government to conduct courses.

Please help me on this issue.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Rahul2802 said:


> I understand that degrees are granted by universities only. But my query is whether ACS is going to give positive assessment to me as my BCA is not from any recognized university but from an autonomous institute which is authorized by Delhi Government to conduct courses.
> 
> Please help me on this issue.


Did your college go from university affiliated to autonomous recently? If yes, did you get your degree when your college was affiliated? If so, it shouldn't be a problem since you will hold a degree certificate from the university. Let's wait for others also to clarify on this.


----------



## Rahul2802 (Sep 5, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Did your college go from university affiliated to autonomous recently? If yes, did you get your degree when your college was affiliated? If so, it shouldn't be a problem since you will hold a degree certificate from the university. Let's wait for others also to clarify on this.


Thanks for the reply.

No my college was never affiliated, even now it's not affiliated to any university.


----------



## krishnaKumar (Nov 11, 2013)

Hi,

I did BBM from a recognized university,is it recognized as an ICT degree??

Thanks
krishna


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Rahul2802 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No my college was never affiliated, even now it's not affiliated to any university.


Then, I highly doubt if it would be assessed positive w.r.t to education.


----------



## krishnaKumar (Nov 11, 2013)

hi,
can anybody pls tell me ifBBM is recognized as ICT Degree?

thanks
krishna


----------



## krishnaKumar (Nov 11, 2013)

hi,
can anybody pls tell me ifBBM is recognized as ICT Degree?

thanks
krishna


----------



## krishnaKumar (Nov 11, 2013)

hi.

can anybody tell me if BBM is recognized as ICT Ddegree?

thanks
krishna


----------



## mandy2137 (Mar 5, 2014)

I did my mca correspondent and it was 2 years ( Punjab technical uni gives admission BCA students in 3rd sem, it called lateral admission) Will ACS accept corrospondent degrees as ICT major? Also I have done BCA and will it confirm 80% subject confirmation?

thanks


----------



## ajay.lele83 (Mar 27, 2013)

Rahul2802 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> No my college was never affiliated, even now it's not affiliated to any university.


Hello Rahul,

If your college is not affiliated to any university of AICTE then it would be difficult to get a positive assessment with ACS. I also have MCA from autonomous institution and it was negative for me due to which i went through RPL route as my qualification is NOT ICT. Hope this helps.


----------



## allwyn (Jul 20, 2015)

Hello Guyz ,

Does Ellim University falls under recognised university list??
I am planning to apply for Australian PR and have done BCA from Ellim Univeristy

Also I have total 8 and more years of experience in IT,including 1.2 yrs in Dubai,
will I get full 15 points there

Please advice


----------



## sratnesh (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi Forum Member,

I did my BCA degree from Agra University in 2002 .
My total experience is about 13 years , and from last 7 years I am working ans Project manager for different Oracle ERP Implementation and upgrade programs.

Please advise me on below queries.
1: Does BCA is recognised as ICT Major Degree?
2o I apply for ICT Project Manager Role or I have to look for ICT Business Analyst Role for Skill Assessment ?
3:Is it difficult to find ICT Project Manager Job in Australia?

Awaiting your response & Thanks in Advance.
SR


----------



## ManpreetG8 (Nov 2, 2017)

sunnyboi said:


> Did your college go from university affiliated to autonomous recently? If yes, did you get your degree when your college was affiliated? If so, it shouldn't be a problem since you will hold a degree certificate from the university. Let's wait for others also to clarify on this.


Hi I have done B.A in Art(Mathematics, Economics and Music subjects)the MCA from PTU with 2 and half years work experience as a lecturer in Computer dept. Can ACS assess my qualification with same Master's recognition degree. As I am in Australia and I wanna looking forward my career as I am already PR person in Australia. Please suggest how could I jump in IT field without going forward more studies in IT in Australia.


----------



## sharanchakradhar (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have Diploma in Computer engineering NTTF college Bangalore and no Bachelors but I did MBA straight with IIBM distance learning. Both got the subjects related to my occupation.

Both the colleges are some 9001: 2000 accredited but is it gonna work for ACS?


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hi Experts 

I have done MCA(Masters in Computer Application ) and now have 8.7 years of experience .
I am planning to file ACS and have 2 doubts :

How many points will be given for MCA as my last qualification ?
Also how many years will be deducted from my overall experience as I am MCA and also software engineer specialised in Securities(Enterprise/Cyber Security)

Looking forward to hear from you soon.

Thank you


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romg05 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> I have done MCA(Masters in Computer Application ) and now have 8.7 years of experience .
> I am planning to file ACS and have 2 doubts :
> ...


Which Anzsco code do you intend to apply ?
Are you aware of the points requirements for an invite currently?

Cheers


----------



## anujtaya (Sep 17, 2019)

Rahul2802 said:


> Hi'
> 
> I wish to apply for ACS but I have a doubt. Can somebody help me.
> 
> ...


I think this will help you 

https://www.collegedekho.com/articles/list-of-autonomous-colleges-in-india/

https://www.ugc.ac.in/

If they are UGC approved you have a valid bachelor degree.


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

Hello
I wanted to file the PR for "262112 ICT Security Specialist".
yes the points cut off these days is between 85-95 .
Kindly correct me if I am wrong .

Roma Gupta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romg05 said:


> Hello
> I wanted to file the PR for "262112 ICT Security Specialist".
> yes the points cut off these days is between 85-95 .
> Kindly correct me if I am wrong .
> ...


85 has no chance
90 has very little chance

Cheers


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

Thanks for your reply .
To enroll for ACS ,i need to write to my previous employer .
Can you please advise me with the format that I should request them to provide me the roles and responsibilities in my Job .
Also can you brief me with the document details that i should have to file ACS without any further delays.

Thank you .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romg05 said:


> Thanks for your reply .
> To enroll for ACS ,i need to write to my previous employer .
> Can you please advise me with the format that I should request them to provide me the roles and responsibilities in my Job .
> Also can you brief me with the document details that i should have to file ACS without any further delays.
> ...


ACS booklet on instruction is very informative 
Study the same carefully
If you still have doubts post that specific query
Don’t depend on other members to complete the application for you

Cheers


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

Sure ..Can you copy paste the url of the same here so as i can go through it.

Thank you .

Roma Gupta


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

NB said:


> ACS booklet on instruction is very informative
> Study the same carefully
> If you still have doubts post that specific query
> Don’t depend on other members to complete the application for you
> ...



Thanks for the reply .
CAn you please paste the URL of the ACS booklet here ,so as I can go through it and start with my process .
Also my current compnay is my second employer ,so can you let me know the format in which I should get the roles and responsibilities from my first employer.
Any help/advise on the same would be of great help .

Thank you .


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romg05 said:


> Thanks for the reply .
> CAn you please paste the URL of the ACS booklet here ,so as I can go through it and start with my process .
> Also my current compnay is my second employer ,so can you let me know the format in which I should get the roles and responsibilities from my first employer.
> Any help/advise on the same would be of great help .
> ...


If you cannot reach the ACS guidelines booklet independently, you should seriously consider going through a Mara agent
The immigration process is very complex tedious and time consuming 
One wrong step and you will lose months of labour and your application fees

Cheers


----------



## romg05 (Sep 14, 2020)

NB said:


> If you cannot reach the ACS guidelines booklet independently, you should seriously consider going through a Mara agent
> The immigration process is very complex tedious and time consuming
> One wrong step and you will lose months of labour and your application fees
> 
> Cheers


Thank you for your reply !
I got the ACS link independently .
As i was looking forward for this job title "262112 ICT Security Specialist" ,could you let me know the format which should be used while writing to my previous employer regarding the roles and responsibility .
I got the roles and responsibiltity just needed the format.

Roma Gupta


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

romg05 said:


> Thank you for your reply !
> I got the ACS link independently .
> As i was looking forward for this job title "262112 ICT Security Specialist" ,could you let me know the format which should be used while writing to my previous employer regarding the roles and responsibility .
> I got the roles and responsibiltity just needed the format.
> ...


Read the chapter 7 of the ACS guidelines
It gives details of what is required in the reference letter
Make sure that you don’t deviate from the evidence required, else you will get a negative assessment 

Cheers


----------

